
Ask HN: Intellectual Property in A.I. Consulting? - paracosm
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m about to launch a small AI&#x2F;ML consulting group (we&#x27;re US-based).  We want to be able to own and spin out any commercializable technology we develop in the project. (Without infringing on clients&#x27; IP.[1])<p>How do we define &quot;IP&quot; when it refers to architectures, math, and systems? How do we write our agreements so that we own that IP, rather than our clients?<p>[1] We see it similar to a consulting firm like McKinsey – we can&#x27;t sell a competitor the trade secrets&#x2F;IP of our clients, but any approaches to solving the problem should be ours to sell. (Except in our case, we are developing protectable IP, not just knowhow.)
======
Akeem22
How you draft your contract agreement with clients will be significant to the
success of this business model. Also, will you be developing your protectable
IP during or after each client engagement or prior where you use your R&D
result as a solution for the client?

